# In Dubai!!



## erdvark123 (Sep 13, 2007)

Bly om te hoor jy is veilig! Jy gaan 'n hele paar vloeistof nodig he om in daardie hitte te oorweeg... dalk kan jy 'n scimitaar onder visier kry...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

Great to hear from you so soon.
Let us hear how the things are running. I am very curiously:tongue:

Frank


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hey my maat! Darem bly om te hoor dat jy veilig daar is, jy moet in kontak bly! Praat later weer met jou!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Gerhard, we had over 40 c here in Tzaneen this weekend so you didn't miss much :wink:
Good to hear you are there and getting settled.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

:darkbeer: to your pilot!!! Hope your stay is enjoyable.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

Been running around town.

Lots of dust in the air.

Been in one of the shopping centers. Looks just like any other shopping center just a lot bigger than the ones in SA.

This one has a skiing slope in it.

The women will probably go mad in this place. 

But I miss Africa already.

Enjoy the day.

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Bly om te sien jy is veilig sal in kontak bly


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

I hope you stay again in a internet-cafe today and can read this.
You homesickness comes very quick, but this is normal. I was 15 years long as a pipefitter around the world and know the feeling in you momentary situation. Mostly I was in different countries in Europe and one time in Togo and for three month in Irak. The time in Irak was the worst, because I can`t read any word in the Arabic language and the war Iran/Irak was starting.
The feeling of homesickness get smaller if you will find some friends at you work and a good pub. Also you can stay in contact to us here in AT, maybe this will help sometimes:wink:


----------

